# Self-appointed label-makers...



## JM (Apr 26, 2010)

From Dr. White's blog:


> About the only positive thing I can see that has come from the SC movement (Squeamish Calvinists) has been the sale of plain book covers---used to hide The Cause of God and Truth so that you don't offend them when they are scanning your library shelves for evidence of unorthodoxy. But the general fear that exists in those writing for the Reformed community at running afoul of one of these self-appointed label-makers is most lamentable. If you dare disagree with the comments of Spurgeon or Murray (never mind being able to fairly, soundly cite others who have done the same) your reasons for doing so will not matter. Labels defy reason, they defy argument, they defy consistency. Allow me to throw myself upon the sacrificial pyre in hopes of edifying the reader.



Of Squeamish Calvinists and Hyper-Arminians

Who decides what hyper Calvinism is?


----------



## Peairtach (Apr 26, 2010)

God's Word.


----------



## MLCOPE2 (Apr 26, 2010)

I do...

Don't worry, you're not one.


----------

